# Rake or box blade.



## JGPenfield (Mar 10, 2016)

I have a Ford 3000 tractor. I have a 800 foot road made of crushed concrete. I want to keep it groomed and leveled. I also have a site I am making a pad site for a new home build. A wood chipper chipped up the smaller trees and an excavator pushed over the larger trees and pushed them to the edge. Now there are wood chips and limbs everywhere. I want to gather them up and burn them before dirt is brought in. 
What would work better for these two needs? A rake or a box blade? I was thinking 6 feet for either one. Would that be the right size for my tractor?


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Could go either way,heavy work ruffing box blade, I would lean towards rake w/drop down blade,if rake make sure when rake turn at 45 degrees covers your tire threads.


----------

